# Changing roms using a mac



## hookjr8 (Aug 5, 2011)

I need to know how to update to the new debloated gingerbread with a mac os. Odin does not work with mac. Any suggestions?

Droid Charge


----------



## lilazndude (Jun 6, 2011)

the only thing i can suggest is to use parallels or some other virtualization platform and use windows. that's one of the only reasons i have it installed is to use odin. you can try heimdall, but i'm not sure if that's compatible with the charge, or how to get it to work out correctly.


----------



## drFUNK (Jul 5, 2011)

I use VMWare Fusion with Windows XP in a VM.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

It's expensive, but you can get a copy of Windows and install it using Bootcamp. Works great on my mac.


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

0195311 said:


> It's expensive, but you can get a copy of Windows and install it using Bootcamp. Works great on my mac.


I've tried it all, and installing Windows using Bootcamp is the most reliable solution I've found.


----------



## DaleV (Aug 1, 2011)

Try heimdall it is designed for all platforms including Mac OS.


----------



## lilazndude (Jun 6, 2011)

DaleV said:


> Try heimdall it is designed for all platforms including Mac OS.


It's designed for all, but have you got it to work on the Charge? I haven't kept up to date with it, but last I tried (which was around a month and a half ago) I was unsuccessful.


----------

